

3 secret Apple TV features Steve Jobs hasn't told you about - bakbak
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.gadgets/10/01/apple.tv.secrets.wired/

======
devmonk
But can you (reverse-)pinch to zoom and swipe to scroll?

~~~
devmonk
Sure I was being sarcastic, but why a downvote? It is a legitimate issue. If
it is jailbroken and you put apps written for iOS on it, how you would perform
pinches and swipes type commands via remote? I'm not saying that iOS was the
wrong choice, but it seems like it needs to be geared towards a completely
different input device and screen.

~~~
83457
Easy... Use iOS device as multi-touchpad

------
lukejduncan
Why is there so much talk about apple tv like places on CNN, without any
mentioned of the first-to-announce Google TV?

~~~
jsz0
The Apple TV was announced back in 2007. The new model isn't radically
different other than being much smaller and possibly doing more in the future.

~~~
joezydeco
The old model was a cost-reduced Mac Mini. The new one is pretty much an iPad-
in-a-box. That's radical enough for me.

